# Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?



## 123 (15. Januar 2011)

*Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

Hallo liebe Menscheit 

Auf meinem alten Konto waren alle meine Dokumente für die Schule!!
Die ich jetzt brauche !
(Eig. in 2 Wochen)
Kann ich mein Konto irgendwie wiederherstellen ?
Ob illegal oder nicht

Systemwiederherstellung geht nicht.
Da steht immer das mein Computerschutz nciht aktiviert ist!

OS WIN 7 Ultimate.

Lg 123 (nennt mich bitte 321)


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

moin
sind den noch die Ordnerstrukturen erhalten oder nicht?
(C:\Users\321) oder so^^

den Benutzer wiederherstellen geht meines Wissens nach nicht.
Du kannst ja probieren die Ordner und Daten mit Hilfe von Recovery Tools wiederherzustellen.
lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## 123 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

Wie soll der Ordner noch da sein wenn ich den GANZEN Konto gelsöcht habe ?
Ist nur noch der da denn ich jetzt benütze ô.o

Über was für ein Tool sprichst du da ? :O


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

hier sowas :

Recuva - Download - CHIP Online
PC Inspector File Recovery - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## 123 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

Und so bekomme ich meine Daten zurück ?


----------



## 123 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Benutzerkonto gelöscht- wiederherstellung möglich ?*

ES HAT VERDAMMTR NOCHMAL GEKLAPPT DDDD
ICH LIEBE DICH <33333333333333
WTF DDDDD

Könnte deine Füße küssen <3


----------

